# What amp?



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I just purchased a Rockford Fosgate sub.

It has a peek performance at 100-500 watts and a max power of 1000 watts.

What amp do you guys suggest i buy?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

this is just my personal choice but a large MTX amp ranging from 199.99 to 349.99 thunder4202 or thunder8302


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I have bought a JBL P180.2 which cranks out 360watts at less than 1% distortion.....itll set you back $400 canadian but its something sweet


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi,

Coming from a guy who has blown 2 perfectly good alternators, I would advise you to get at least a one farad cap, a good stinger wiring kit(such as the hpm series) or maybe Monster, and if you can afford it, a deep cycle battery such as a stinger 1000 and a high current alternator BEFORE you start adding subs and amps to your car. The reason for this is that your current alternator only puts out 70 amps, and a decently powered amp is going to pull alot of current.....I know it seems extreme, but it's pretty important to provide the amp with a good amount of current to perform properly and not kill you car's electrical system..Take care and good luck... i hope you have better luck with alternators than me!!! 

As far as amps go, I like MMats(super powerful), Phoenix Gold(great sound quality) and Diamond Audio(great amps too, especially their 6 channel amp)....


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How much is a new alternator and how many amps shud i get it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*amp*

i would suggest the fosgate 500-1 channel amp it is great it pushes my subs hard. with one sub i hit 143.7 db on the spl.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

i would suggest a MEMPHIS 1000D. My friend has that pushing one 10 in a v-tech ported box, and it is louder than my two 12"s being pushed by my audiobahn 1800w amp!!!!
insane!
john


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

#1 audiobahn is cheap, it just became popular so they jacked the price up and made them prettier.... 
#2 143.7 is not that great 
#3 the MTX Class D amps with kill your alternator and they can't go below 2 ohms even though they say they handle 1ohm

anyways... i hit 153.4 with a wall of 4 15" eclipse subs is a B12 (1988) Sentra and all i did was a second battery... and my car stock only has a 60 amp alternator... 

by the way: 2nd battery only cost $18.00 US i just bought a cheap car battery

and i love jbl amps they dont draw too much power unless you have a huge one like mine and they get great and clean power... i also own the 180.2 and it's great... only about $200 US


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmmm....
I agree with you, AudioBahn is not the best company out, but I think, for the money, it is good equipment...
My amp retails for around $900.00 and i picked it up for $450.00 so im not complaining. It has dual cooling fans, a built-in volt meter, and is capable of a 1 ohm load, and its CHROME! HAHAHA
when i polish it up, i can use it as a mirror 
i just wanted to defend audiobahn, they catch a lot of heat...
im 18, rollin on 18"s, and bumpin 1800w of sound...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i got my MTX thunder81000d for 181.00..... legally when it retail's for 699.99


----------

